# we did it!!



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Dexter vom Schattendal passed the IPO 2 scoring 89 tracking, 90 obedience and 89 in protection under Hartmut Beckman. He was high in trial, high obedience and high in tracking for the day.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, Congrats! Well done!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Dexter!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Congratulations! Good dog, Dexter!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SmashLi (Mar 8, 2013)

Congrats!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's great news


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Fantastic.. congratulations!!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

oh yeah , way to go ! congratulations -- good scores too !


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

ltsgsd said:


> Dexter vom Schattendal passed the IPO 2 scoring 89 tracking, 90 obedience and 89 in protection under Hartmut Beckman. He was high in trial, high obedience and high in tracking for the day.


Congratulations! Good boy, Dexter! Good job, Itsgsd!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks. Having to wait til FAll for the IPO3 so I can take care of some health issues. This will give me time to clean up our routine.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Big congrats!!!!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Very nice, hes doing his breed proud. Congrats to you also, and all your hard work


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

good job!!!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats! great job!


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats! What an accomplishment for you both!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats! Exciting news!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is outstanding! You should be very proud of yourself and your dog. Congrats!


----------



## Chicxulub (May 27, 2013)

Good job! Way to go!


----------

